# How loose is normal for "ILF" limb pockets?



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I believe what you discribe is normal. The limbs are held in place by the tension created when strung...


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Perfectly normal to have that much play. Some risers can have as much as 1/2" of play if the limb bolts are all the way out.

If that were side to side you'd have big problems :tongue: 

Cheers,
pete


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

*Ahhhh.....*



c3hammer said:


> Perfectly normal to have that much play. Some risers can have as much as 1/2" of play if the limb bolts are all the way out.


Thanks, that is good to hear. 

I'm used to one-piece bows so it is counter intuitive to have loose limbs on a bow and there is no way I would have assumed it was normal


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

The x-factor has tons of play on it before its strung. I would say that if you string it up and can still easily get some play out of it, then be worried.


----------

